# is CCD somewhat "contagious" to other hives in same yard?



## southeastflorida (May 23, 2010)

In other words, is the yard infected?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

No. what's "contagious" is some lazy keepers calling something "CCD".


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Once we know what CCD is, we might be able to figure out if it is contagious. 
Do I have CCD? I have yards with 100% loss. Why can't CCD be the catch all name of whats bothering us, even if it is different diseases? Ok, I name iwhat my bees got - CCDS - Colony Collapse Disorders.


----------



## hipifreq (Sep 9, 2010)

When people talk CCD there seems to be some confusion as to what is actually being discussed. I think it's been pretty well established that CCD refers to a as-yet-unknown problem or set of problems that results in the sudden disappearance of the majority of bees from a colony, leaving behind capped brood, honey, . If you've got a bunch of dead bees, you've got something other than CCD.

While no one has found the true root cause, there is some indication that it is contagious. The recent study that linked it to nosema and IIV-6 would certainly indicate that it's contagious, as both of the pathogens involved are. There's also some indication is this study:
http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0006481

It's interesting to note that other bees typically stay away from the hives that have fallen due to CCD. They're often left full of honey.


----------



## dthompson (Feb 10, 2008)

I was hoping that someone would mention Dennis vanEngelsdorp's
epidomological study-- sorry epizootiological study
"We present evidence that this condition is contagious or the result of exposure to a common risk factor."
He did look at over 60 factors, well worth reading carefully, & more than once.
This is one of the few adequate efforts, I'd give it an A 

So SEflorida you seem to have "no comment" on the other post?
Why am I not suprized?

My poor bees have been suffering from ccd for more than 4 years,
I am starting to get very annoyed at the poor response

And Keith -- clearly you have no experience with ccd or
you would not have said what you did 3 posts above
It is true that I am lazy, but this is also irrelevant to this topic

dave


----------



## southeastflorida (May 23, 2010)

I found a Florida source of "surviver italians" nucs and queens, that are doing VERY well, even in very low nectar times right now. (Jesterbee)
I'm just plugging along too, so don't want to steer people wrong by "commenting" too much.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

southeastflorida said:


> I'm just plugging along too, so don't want to steer people wrong by "commenting" too much.


Nothing wrong with a little comment.


----------

